# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  bintik hitam di ekor

## toto

Om2 semua..saya mo tanya nih, salah satu koi- klo g salah platinum ogon jenisnya, ada bintik hitam di ekor.
kira2 itu apa yaa, dan bagaimana penanggulangannya? apakah semacam penyakit?
please dong advisnya  ::

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## toto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dharma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

